# Excellent Tip for Better Edan Ahp Chagi's



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

One of my instructors told me to lean into my kicking leg while performing my edan ahp chagi's.  I could not believe the difference it made.  I kicked about 5 - 6 inches higher at least.  I mean that leg just pops out of there!  Also, I am more graceful and more powerful.

Amazing.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 9, 2007)

Not sure exactly what you mean by "lean into your kicking leg." Mind a clarification?

The best way to get height for a jump front kick, though, is to bend your knees. Bring your back-leg knee up to your chest (with the other knee bent already), and then bring the kicking knee up and _kick_. The higher you can get your back foot, the higher you'll go. You can visualize it like climbing stairs, though the physics are quite different. 

To make this faster, make sure your stance is low enough, and that your feet aren't so wide apart, that bringing your knee up to your chest isn't as far a distance as otherwise.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, JT 

By leaning into the kicking leg, my instructor meant for me to bend it a bit more (as you stated) but also lean forward a little.  It made quite a difference.

Previously, I had used a perfectly stiff upright posture.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 9, 2007)

Relaxation is the key to lots of techniques - they should flow, not be forced, in most instances.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 9, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Relaxation is the key to lots of techniques - they should flow, not be forced, in most instances.



I second that. One of the things you'll learn as you learn higher forms, especially passai/palche so and deh, is that you must be relaxed up until the strike/block lands, so that you have freedom of movement.


----------

